# Portugal... Sintra-tational



## Cholopolitan (Aug 20, 2007)

So they moved the 24h of Lisboa... We are getting our own thing going. 
100km through the Serra, over to Guincho... looping through Colares, Sintra, blah blah blah.. almost exclusively on dirt.

No dorsals, no insurance, no course markings, no entry fees, gentlemen's rules. Bragging rights and maybe a trophy to the winners. Ice cream and beer for coming out.
June 19th at 9h00.. Launch pad TBD... 

PM me if you are down.


----------

